# Sims 2 Language Translator



## simsluver (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi, I am new and I have a question about a Sims 2 game that I got off Ebay. Unfortunately, when I got it the game was the Thailand version, which I was unaware of until after I had bid on and purchased the game. The game is unplayable because the whole thing is in Thai and I cannot understand a thing!  I figured out how to install it okay, but that is as far as I can get; nothing else.  So, what I am asking is, is there any kind of converter or translator that will somehow convert the game during installation/setup to English? Please, please, please! If anyone knows how or where to get one reply.

Thanks a million!


----------



## nennapuppy (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi
I have the same problem. However I did at one stage have the english file to replace the Thai one with (so they do exist) but have since formatted my computer and no longer have it or the address of where to find it 
So someone please help!!


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Have you tried to update it with an english patch? 
Not sure if that would work but you can allways try.


----------



## nennapuppy (Mar 5, 2005)

The language needs to be changed before the game is installed or else the instructions are in Thai. I remember having to copy some folders from the CD and then replacing the language file with an English one before installing. I can't remember exactly how to do it and have no idea where to find this file. And of course the person I bought the game off is not responding to my emails and therefore not sending me the instructions.


----------



## ap10 (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi, I have some instructions on how to do the language change prior to installation. I haven't tried them as I don't own the game though. If anyone tries it, please let me know if it works. Here goes :

Disable autorun and insert disk 1 (this can be done by holding down the shift key while inserting the disk). Go to My Computer, right click on the cd drive with The Sims 2 in and select 'Explore'. Copy all the files and folders on the CD to the desktop. Open the file called 'Autorun' (on the desktop, not the CD), then the document 'Autorun.cfg' using Notepad. Find the line which reads 'Thai=1' and change to 'Thai=0'. Find the line reading either 'English UK=0' or 'English US=0' and change the 0 to a 1 (only one of them, not both). Save and close the file. Install from the desktop.

Hope this helps, and don't forget to reply if it works.


----------



## TennIdiot (Apr 1, 2005)

I tried your suggestion and it worked like a charm. Thought you might like to know. :up:


----------



## ap10 (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I also now have a Sims 2 Multilanguage Installation Disk which I can supply to anyone who needs it (for a small fee of course). This disk will install the game in a choice of about a dozen different languages. For an ebay seller who guarantees the games will be in English (or full instructions to install in English given) search for seller "esalestiger". Yes, it's me!


----------



## laughLOL (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi I have the same problem but unlike you I can't get those instructions to work!!!!  Please help every time I go to save it says I can't because the file already exists and if I save it under another name it doe'snt work (when I press setup it does nothing) PLEASE HELP ME


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Welcome to TSG!! :up: 

It needs to be saved as the original name.. (The one that exists)
So, at the end of the existing one put ".orig" (without the quotes), then try to paste or save the new file.. It should be able to be placed now.. 

See the game looks for a specific named file, so the replacement needs to be the same as the original.. But you should keep the original, in case the replacement doesn't work.  

If it works is another matter.. Just get it there with the correct name, and well move on from that point.


----------



## laughLOL (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi me again sorry I tried it but it did'nt work I still came up with nothing when I clicked on setup!! Thanks for the advice though!!!


----------



## laughLOL (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks for all of your help but I figured it out don't ask me how because I don't really know myself well bye the!!!! :up:


----------



## Soyers (Aug 26, 2005)

Ive read several help posts on how to change the language once disc 1 has loaded BUT i need help before this.
When i am loading disc 1 i am asked where i would like to put the files, however, all of the pop ups and options are in Thai, and as my computer doesnt read symbols all i get to view is '????????', when i chose to place the files in C or desktop (or anywhere else for that matter) i am faced with another pop up with a great big red X and the following '??????????????? ??????? ????????' SO i am stuck of what the big red X pop up is saying (apart from- no i dont like it there), and what to do next!
Any help?  
I am working on windows 98 with the Thai version of the sims2


----------



## cyberchik77 (Sep 2, 2005)

i did what apr1o said to do...but now i dont know what folder to open to install or whatever..or if i do or what...whenever i click on autorun or setup or sims orsomething it asks me to insert disk one and then it doesn't read it...HELP!


----------



## hermit63 (Sep 3, 2005)

Uninstall your present game. I know this works as I have just done it. I hope this helps you. Copy disk 1 to a folder on your c:/ drive call it SIM2D1

Then look AUTORUN folder Using notepad open up autorun.cfg then alter the following lines.

Language sellection screen=0 change to Language sellection screen=1
English UK=0 to English UK=1
Thai=1 to Thai=0

Then save as autorun.cfg

Then click on autorun.exe and follow prompts


----------



## hp0416 (Sep 29, 2005)

Super-D-38 said:


> Welcome to TSG!! :up:
> 
> It needs to be saved as the original name.. (The one that exists)
> So, at the end of the existing one put ".orig" (without the quotes), then try to paste or save the new file.. It should be able to be placed now..
> ...


 I have the same problem. If I try to change the language and save the autorun file, it says it is read-only. I've also tried renaming the orignal as you suggested and also tried changing it from read-only, but it doesn't work.


----------



## SOAD (Jul 13, 2006)

it works!


----------



## andrealeev (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi..I registered just to thank you for the instructions! YOU ROCK!


----------



## Aligater (Jul 7, 2007)

I did what ap10 said to do and it worked! Thanks so much. XD


----------



## lettii (Dec 30, 2007)

oh boy, ok i am absalutly going a little bit crazy....i as well have bot a sims 2 pets online. it came in and it was in a wierd language. i do not know what it is. im guessin thai.
so i popped disc one in. Alot of ??????????????? were there. so i typed in the 20 code number, and pressed next. then the usawall and i guessed and lots of guessing. then this blue thing came up, and i new it was the "register later"register now" thingy mabbober.
so i preessed register later. Then it started to download. it only goes u p to 5 or 7. then somthing pops up sayiing ??????????somthing????????????2??????somthing
its really wierd. i know its the language, and my pc is not recocgnizing it so it puts question marks in for it. if i only new what the question arks said. i could find out the problem..right? IF ITS IN MY ENGLISH!! lol...please help me.


----------



## lettii (Dec 30, 2007)

well. sims 2 have never givin me a roblem, i installed it, played it evrything was good. then i got the sims 2 pets, and it was nt functioning. so then i figured maybe if i uninstall the sims 2 itill give it a better chance to work. well it didnt, it wouldnt let me finish the installation. So then i restarted my computer, and simsa2 wasback on! i was so happy, i thought i lost it. but then when i put the disc in to play, it starts to run up then a box, pops up saying"sims 2" and it has a red circle inside with an "X" and it has the ok button on the bottem. its a samll box tho. i dont understand what it is? did i damage somthing?'
 help!


----------



## WhosDis? (Apr 11, 2008)

yah, i have a file called Language Translator in The Sims 2. will it work?


----------



## hatterxox (May 5, 2008)

My dad bought me a bunch of expansion packs from a shop in Thailand last time he was there. The package said it came in Thai and English, and from the looks of it, it most likely was bootleg.
We already had the Sims 2 installed on my computer (in English, and not bootleg), and proceeded to install the expansion packs onto it. I started up my Sims, and it was in Thai. We have since then tried many desperate ways to change the language, and it's still not working.

We attempted to use the "autorun" idea, but there is no folder named "autorun" in the disk! We tried selecting a language during the installation. At the beginning of installation it asked if I wanted it in Spanish or English. I chose English. Absolutely no help. We tried going to a folder named "Language Select" on the disk. There were two files, named English and Thai. We clicked on both to look for more instructions, but there were none.

Please, PLEASE, help!


----------



## hari454 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey, I read your instructions Ap10 and i've got as far as opening the autorunGUI.dll document in notepad, which worked. Now i'm trying to find where it says Thai=1 and ENglish UK = 0 but its nowhere!! and the document is reallllllly long i've looked for ages :-( Please help


----------

